# Surrogate Insurance Cover



## TwoSocks (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi,

Can anyone reccommend an insurance company that will give cover for a surrogate while she is pregnant?

My IP's are trying to sort some out at the moment

Thanks,

TwoSocks


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

We went with Soveriegn and they were excellent and I think they were slightly cheaper.

Thanks for posting the numbers Karen

Tashja xx


----------



## TwoSocks (Nov 8, 2005)

Thanks very much Karen and Tasja, I will pass the imfomation on to my IP's.

If anyone has anymore suggestions, let me know.

Bye 4 now

Sally


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2006)

Hi there.....i know a couple of people who have used Tesco (covered by Direct Line) 

All the very best on your journey xxx


----------

